# F/WF Area Legislative Sportspersons Forum - 9/24



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Sorry for the late posting, but all Fargo/West Fargo area sportspersons are invited to join in a sportspersons forum to be held Tuesday, September 24th at the Wild Rice Bar from 7:00-8:30. We have invited the standing members, incumbants and candidates from the 9 local legislative districts, to talk about ND sportspersons issues that will likely be covered during the legislative session next winter. There will be a short presentation at 7:00, with a chance to speak with legislators one-on-one thereafter. This will give us a chance to inform the legislators and evaluate their positions prior to the next election cycle. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

This is Excellant

Who is sponsoring this ???

All districts need to do the same thing k:


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch, quite a few have been doing this. There are going to be others around the state. There was one in your neck of the woods on September 9. The Grand Forks Wildlife Federation (IMO an excellent club) put it on. Here is my plug for wildife clubs-Wildlife clubs are a very important thing to be involved in. They do a lot of great things in their area such as habitat enhancements. Some plant trees, put up nesting structures, etc. The Grand Forks Wildlife Federation puts up wood duck houses every year, sends kids to the wildlife federations outdoor camp, cost shares on predator trapping Kellys Slough NWR, was instrumental in purchasing land around the Kelly's slough are which was turned over and managed by game and fish as a game management area, and other worthwhile projects. If you are going to belong to a wildlife group there is no better one than your local wildlife club if you have one where you live. Most clubs do things such as this. The problem is we have less and less clubs every year as they go defunct from low membership


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I wish those things were put on here - cause I read more online than I do Newspapers - I broke the habit of reading the daily blues


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Fetch,
If you are a member of the GFWLF you should of got the mailing. 
You can not depend on any media in GF :sniper:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Fetch,
You do belong to the GFCWLF don't you?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I just wanted to say thanks to Dan for setting up the meeting last night. I counted about 40 people in attendance, and about half were legislators. The legislators all said they learned a lot...and that's what makes a difference.

Nice work Dan.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

While I'm not a active member of the WFL or the Sportsmans Alliance. (But I am interested in both.) The results of these forums needs to be made known. Will someone say who is pro Resident or pro Freelance Non Resident & Resident hunter ??? More importantly who is pro guide outfitter ??? & who just plain does'nt get it ??? & is SPINing things to side with groups that also don't really get why ND is SPECIAL & should resist change. (especially when it comes to NO TRESSPASS) & other good ideas that have been suggested the past year ??? These groups while in the forefront do not have the #'s to mount as many votes as they could if they recruited us apathetic hunters :roll:

Why doesn't the Sportmans Alliance have a better web page with ALOT more info ??? What are they doing to improve their image ??? Are any of the negatives true ??? Who heads & chooses their positions ??? I really don't know enough about these groups to really feel egar to jump on their bandwagons ??? While I think I agree with alot (maybe even most) of their views. There are an awful lot of us (maybe older ???) cynical or apathetic folks that have been there done that politically - Charitablely- Volunteerly  -  & no longer have the will or energy & have developed some wisdom for this sort of thing :roll: But still need this info to make good choices at the polls. Who is trying to rally the vote ??? This is grass roots stuff that really is our best hope of making things go better for us. Change is going to happen - But how much & which direction ??? & how hard will it be to correct mistakes ??? We need our brightest best (& who are they ??? - They are from both parties - I think ??? ---- Damn I'm going to have to read the Herald huh ???

Do we have watch dogs in how many cities in ND - that could report or post links to stories or information that can help us vote for, or write to the right people


----------

